# IT'S HERE!!!!!!!



## mynutmeg (11 May 2013)

Shes finally evicted the little monster. Roo had an enormous colt just after 3am  
Pics will follow later today once I get near a computer


----------



## Surreydeb (11 May 2013)

Ooooh another little one to drool over - cant wait to see pics. Many congratulations x


----------



## PorkChop (11 May 2013)

Congratulations  all these lovely colts arriving in quick succession.  Can't wait to see pictures, now you can catch up on your sleep


----------



## mynutmeg (11 May 2013)

Absolutely. Really chuffed and all went really quickly. Baby and mom seem fine although I think shes got a bit of a tear so will be.on phone to vets at 8


----------



## Asha (11 May 2013)

congratulations. Really pleased for you. Now come on and hurry up with the photos!!!!


----------



## mynutmeg (11 May 2013)

Gonna be this afternoon prpbs for pics cause I need a laptop for that and have to wait for vet to arrive at some point this morning. Promise pics before I sleep


----------



## Amymay (11 May 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (11 May 2013)

Fantastic! Congratulations


----------



## Clodagh (11 May 2013)

Congratulations! Last night must have been the correct alignment of moons or something.


----------



## Coblover63 (11 May 2013)

Oh HUGE congratulations - I've been following your posts so I'm delighted she's finally evicted him.  Can't wait for pics


----------



## Choccie (11 May 2013)

Fantastic!!!  I'm so jealous, still waiting.....  Did you go to your party? 

Look forward to the pictures.


----------



## SKY (11 May 2013)

Congrats can't wait for pics.


----------



## Maesfen (11 May 2013)

Congratulations!  Another week to go for me (I hope!)


----------



## AMW (11 May 2013)

congratulations ! looking forward to pics


----------



## mynutmeg (11 May 2013)

Ty everyone. Hes huge but I need a much smaller headcollar as his head isquite delicate

Yup made the party, got to yard had about 1, 5 hours sleep and milo appeared about 3am


----------



## Magicmadge (11 May 2013)

Ooooo lovely, cant wait to see pics.  I'm still waiting but only day 312 so a while yet. What were your final milk test readings? Done a first milk test so i have a starting point but on both ends of colour blocks on aquacheck ones, very red /pinky and very blue/purpley


----------



## CBFan (11 May 2013)

Congratulations! Looking Forward to pics of the little fella!


----------



## gadetra (11 May 2013)

Congrats! Such a relief when they finally expel them isn't it!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 May 2013)

Fabulous, pictures and lots of, needed.

Another 3 weeks for me to wait.


----------



## mynutmeg (11 May 2013)

quick pics - shall properly update later

This is all under 9 hours old and on his first outing (it was raining pretty hard hence coat - one of our dog rugs )


----------



## Horlicks (11 May 2013)

What a cutie !!!


----------



## ludlow (11 May 2013)

utterly gorgeous!  Beautiful colour too


----------



## mynutmeg (11 May 2013)

he's fab and such a dude - he is also absolutly enormous!!! but has quite a dainty head!


----------



## Fools Motto (11 May 2013)

Total cutie!


----------



## cruiseline (11 May 2013)

Lovely big boy, congratulations 

A little word of advice, restrict his turn out until he strengthens on his back legs


----------



## Coblover63 (11 May 2013)

Oh he's adorable.... his facial marking is gorgeous 

Ditto the back legs, will only take a few days....


----------



## angrovestud (11 May 2013)

Congratulations on your cute foal he has such a sweet face


----------



## Clodagh (11 May 2013)

He is lovely, I love his facial markings.


----------



## Choccie (11 May 2013)

Adorable, i hope we can have some more pictures in a few days time when he's unfolded?


----------



## Spring Feather (11 May 2013)

Yay!  Finally arrived   Congratulations!


----------



## mynutmeg (11 May 2013)

Turnoutwise hes only out long enough for us to muckout. I need to do a little fencing in his proper field before they go out for long which will be monday at earliest. 
More pics and video in a bit once ive eaten.


----------



## carolineg (11 May 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS! He's beautiful  hopefully ours will arrive soon too


----------



## PorkChop (11 May 2013)

Gorgeous  Love the photo of him in his lovely comfy bed


----------



## mynutmeg (11 May 2013)

More pics - video will be tomorrow by the time it uploads


----------



## Scarlett (11 May 2013)

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!

I must admit though I have foal envy, we are on day 351 today and my girl is close but don't think it will be tonight. This foal watch is exhausting!

Can't wait to see more pics and vids of him.


----------



## aregona (11 May 2013)

Congrats, he is beautiful  it was the night for big foals


----------



## whirlwindhorses (11 May 2013)

Congratulations, he is lovely


----------



## mynutmeg (11 May 2013)

Im in love with milk testing. We only had 4 nights total although ive had a grand total.of 1, 5 hours sleep since midday yesterday. Without mikk testing we wouldnt have thought she was ready as her bag never got anywhere near as big as tessybears did. Havung saud that shes def producing plenty kf milk the way hes slurping it up


----------



## Magicmadge (12 May 2013)

Im milk testing every other day now with aquacheck strips. We have moved up one colour on the cacium. What were your final readings before she foaled?


----------



## mynutmeg (12 May 2013)

Ph sat at around 6.something for about 48 hours or so and calcium was sitting at about 400, the night she foaled the calcium jumped to prob about 6-800 or so


----------



## mynutmeg (12 May 2013)

Some videos for you all of him yesterday. The ones with a rug on he's about 8 hours old or so and the naked ones he's probably about 12 hours old - it was really raining in the morning, hence rug (actually the dog coat )

He was still a bit wet and cold when he came in - Roo, the mare, proceded to bury him under straw 






eventually there was only an ear left showing






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQmxtwyyk4c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIF8sFC44ak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF3ccfviJt8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMeHciKMTx4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1LFtXpQlQY


----------



## mynutmeg (12 May 2013)

quick question - I am really struggling to find a foal headcollar small enough for him, any suggestions? would a foal slip be better?


----------



## mynutmeg (12 May 2013)

He's a cheeky little monster tho - was kicking out at mom with both barrels when turned out today and cantering around. I think Roo's going to find him a handful. More vids once they're uploaded 

He's growing fast tho - already had to loosen straps on his little rug to fasten it this morning (can we make it stop raining please?)


----------



## Hurricanelady (12 May 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			quick question - I am really struggling to find a foal headcollar small enough for him, any suggestions? would a foal slip be better?
		
Click to expand...

I found foal slips were the only thing small enough to begin with (although they do grow quickly and get into their first foal sized headcollars fairly soon).  The cottage craft field safe ones are quite nice as below the buckle can be clipped onto the metal ring for leading, but put onto the field safe plastic ring when the foal is turned out.  My two foals didn't need to be left with a head collar on in the field after they had been trained to having it put on and off every day but a lot of people often do need to leave foal head collars on in the field - if so I personally would always use a field safe one or a leather one which will break (although a very young foal may still not be strong enough to break even a leather foal slip easily).

He's lovely many congratulations, all the best with him


----------



## mynutmeg (12 May 2013)

What ever he has on certainly won't be left on - if we can't get it on in the field to start with we'll just use a figure 8 butt rope which is what we used yesterday and today but want to teach him to lead and get used to a headcollar


----------



## Lady Supreme (12 May 2013)

He's arrived then. Congrats & were you on foal watch? I had a stable & t/o rugs ready for my foal. 2  brand new, 3'  Shires  rugs &  bearing in mind that it was bitterly, bitterly cold when he was born (25 March), 1 of the girls who was leaning over stable door, asked the vet when he could have his rug on. 3 years time, came the reply I had to really harden my heart & it was horrible watching him & Bella shivering. So 2 rugs surplus to requirements


----------



## PorkChop (12 May 2013)

How utterly adorable, especially the buried alive picture 

Yes a foal slip would be better, but tbh they grow out of them so quick I wouldn't bother.  Really at this stage you are only putting on a headcollar so that foalie gets used to things going on around their head, like you said they never get left on.  By the time they are ready to be lead from a headcollar the foal slip will be defunct.

Btw your mare is a really lovely type


----------



## bouncingbean (12 May 2013)

Congratulations to you and Roo, he's beautiful


----------



## mynutmeg (12 May 2013)

Lady Supreme said:



			He's arrived then. Congrats & were you on foal watch? I had a stable & t/o rugs ready for my foal. 2  brand new, 3'  Shires  rugs &  bearing in mind that it was bitterly, bitterly cold when he was born (25 March), 1 of the girls who was leaning over stable door, asked the vet when he could have his rug on. 3 years time, came the reply I had to really harden my heart & it was horrible watching him & Bella shivering. So 2 rugs surplus to requirements 

Click to expand...

He's only out for an hour or so - I wouldn't have one on for long.



LJR said:



			How utterly adorable, especially the buried alive picture 

Yes a foal slip would be better, but tbh they grow out of them so quick I wouldn't bother.  Really at this stage you are only putting on a headcollar so that foalie gets used to things going on around their head, like you said they never get left on.  By the time they are ready to be lead from a headcollar the foal slip will be defunct.

Btw your mare is a really lovely type 

Click to expand...

He has his first show in about a month so want to work on leading him over the next few weeks as I'll only do a couple of minutes at a time and gradually move from a but rope to his headcollar.

Thank you very much - I adore her, she's very much my baby. Am just so pleased we have healthy mare and healthy foal, never mind that foally (to me at least) is very nice, wasn't sure whether we would get a fugly as mom is a mix so weren't sure what would come through. Dad is a pure tb.


----------



## Lady Supreme (12 May 2013)

Meant to add, that I have 2 leather foal headcollars & just used a leather punch to add extra holes & it's been fine & will last him for a good while yet


----------



## mynutmeg (12 May 2013)

Lady Supreme said:



			Meant to add, that I have 2 leather foal headcollars & just used a leather punch to add extra holes & it's been fine & will last him for a good while yet
		
Click to expand...

The first headcollar we tried which my mom got for Christmas, when you have it as far up as the throat lash will let you hangs below his muzzle (think that might take a few months to grow into and then the one I bought yesterday as it looked really adjustable, with extra holes I can get small enough around his nose and over his poll but the throat lash is too long, even tho it's adjustable, I've made it as small as it will go but the sides are still almost in his eyes so will be a few weeks till he grows into that one - for a big foal he has a very delicate head, think he got that from dad as mare def has a big head


----------



## Lady Supreme (12 May 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			Some videos for you all of him yesterday. The ones with a rug on he's about 8 hours old or so and the naked ones he's probably about 12 hours old - it was really raining in the morning, hence rug (actually the dog coat )

He was still a bit wet and cold when he came in - Roo, the mare, proceded to bury him under straw 






eventually there was only an ear left showing






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQmxtwyyk4c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIF8sFC44ak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF3ccfviJt8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMeHciKMTx4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1LFtXpQlQY

Click to expand...

Also meant to say that I have now done a 'Red' album & there is a pic in it showing  Bella having buried Red under hay.


----------



## mynutmeg (12 May 2013)

Lady Supreme said:



			Also meant to say that I have now done a 'Red' album & there is a pic in it showing  Bella having buried Red under hay.
		
Click to expand...

It was just the cutest thing, no sure if it was an accident or on purpose, but it did seem like she knew how to warm him up 
For a maiden she has just been brilliant with him and pretty relaxed about him being handled


----------



## Victoria25 (13 May 2013)

OMG how exciting chic  congratulations!! Gorgeous gorgeous boy!!! xxx


----------



## Crugeran Celt (13 May 2013)

Handsome boy and your mare is stunning.


----------



## hayinamanger (13 May 2013)

Lovely, such a relief isn't it?  I love your mare.


----------



## whisp&willow (13 May 2013)

Don't worry-  his head will grow!  

When willow was born her head was tiny, and now she is wearing her mum's bridle at rising 3, but I dont think it will fit her forever... the noseband is on the small side so I've had to remove it for now!

Cute wee foalie, good luck with him.  Regarding his legs-  Willow was much much worse than him, but you'd never know it now.


----------



## mynutmeg (13 May 2013)

Thank you, I adore my mare and think shes just fab. I am glad milo seems to have got dad's stifles as hers are too straight but we picked stallion with this in mind. I'm good with him havig a dinky head as mares is def from her id heritage and on the big side . 
Ive got a few pics of the mare at a day or two and her legs were further down as well and no probs now so hes getting a few days to strengthen and they're much better already - he has inheirited the tb speed, spent his out time this morming hairing round the little paddock flat out, mare had to canter to keep up. I think hes going tk run her ragged by the time hes done. Hes a dude but is going to be a little.monster. is kicking out at mom and everything. More vids will be  on my youtube of this later today


----------



## KimberleyH (13 May 2013)

Aw congrats! Such a cutie!


----------



## mynutmeg (13 May 2013)

More vids - the last one is ace (IMHO) - definately a future eventer in the making!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BYoIlIdYo8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFFJvCgoNWI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4weYU0XhFo


----------



## Queenbee (14 May 2013)

ludlow said:



			utterly gorgeous!  Beautiful colour too
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations!!! He is so lovely


----------



## mynutmeg (14 May 2013)

ty QB - it was the threat of being squeezed that finally did it


----------



## Kacey88 (14 May 2013)

Congratulations, he is such a cutie pie. Your mare is really nice too, I bet you are so relieved they are both safe and well. I'm breeding from my mare for the first time this year, I hope I'm as lucky as you x


----------



## mynutmeg (14 May 2013)

Ty, yup. Both are safe and well which us def the most important thing. Good luck with your mare. The one thing I would say is do your research. You cant have too much knowledge


----------



## mynutmeg (16 May 2013)

Day 6

What you eating mom?


----------



## Nicnac (16 May 2013)

He's gorgeous and you have a very proud mum there too


----------



## SKY (16 May 2013)

Stunning dam and foal.  Congrats


----------



## mynutmeg (16 May 2013)

Thank you, she is very proud of him - doesn't like him anywhere but under her nose still


----------



## Spring Feather (16 May 2013)

Lovely


----------



## FairyLights (22 May 2013)

GORGEOUS


----------

